# Crew figurines for the Polar Lights 1/350 NCC-1701



## jamestreee (Apr 17, 2010)

Forgive me if this is already addressed elsewhere - I've searched the forum for hours, to no avail.

I am building the Polar Lights 1/350 NCC-1701 and would like to include figurines of crew members in places such as the shuttle bay, arboretum and VIP lounge.

Can someone enlighten me as to where these figurines are available? I've seen some figurines for model railroads, but I am not sure about the proper scale/height, and I'd prefer to find figurines that are actually made for spaceship applications.

I would truly appreciate your direction.


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

go here this is what u are looking for 

http://www.whiteensignmodels.com 
they have the resin 350 scale figures needed... Search for 350th resin figures


----------



## jamestreee (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for your reply.

I see figures for the Enterprise aircraft carrier, but nothing for the starship... Am I missing something?


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

There were no figures made specificaly for the enterprise almost everyone who used figures for the shuttle bay and Vip and arboretum used 1/350 
L'aresnal resin crew figures..


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Tamiya also make a 1/350 injection molded set of crew figures. They look pretty good.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Crew members included:

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Refit-1350-scale-photoetch-detail-set-from-Paragrafix_p_691.html


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for posting that link, Ace. I was just about to do it myself.

Quick note - in addition to the full torsoe figures, I also include "mounted" figures for placing behind the windows to give the interior some "depth".


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Ace Airspeed said:


> Crew members included:
> 
> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Refit-1350-scale-photoetch-detail-set-from-Paragrafix_p_691.html


Can't go wrong with Paulbo's stuff either


----------



## Desert_Modeler (Jun 2, 2010)

You can also go to "Gold Medal" @ http://titanic-model.com/brass.htm.
They make a PE set of 200 1/350 scale figures for $10.00 I used them on my Titanic model with good success. Also, to give PE figures some depth, use a little 5 min epoxy. The set up time is just long enough to give a little 3-D shape to the flat brass figures...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Desert_Modeler said:


> Also, to give PE figures some depth, use a little 5 min epoxy. The set up time is just long enough to give a little 3-D shape to the flat brass figures...


I wonder if AVES Apoxy Paste would work too. It's pretty thin and sticky. I may try this with the brass PE figures I got with Paulbo's 1/350 _Seaview_ PE set. May pose some on the bridge or aft of the sail near the escape hatch for some pictures I plan to take... once I finish the sub of course!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

You could also use Mr. Surfacer to give depth, no?


----------



## Frank2056 (Mar 23, 2007)

PE figures are great for 1/700, but they don't look all that great in 1/350, unless they're waaaay in the background.

There are quite a few 3D 1/350 figures. 
L'Arsenal makes several resin 1/350 figure sets that are pretty good. Pacific Front Hobbies has one of the sets. Fujimi also makes a couple of 1/350 naval figure sets. The details are soft, though. Tamiya also makes a set, but it's awful (basically, plastic outlines, like a PE figure).

Preiser probably makes the most realistic 1/350 figure set, but their unpainted figures are hard to get. They also make a 1/400 set (Preiser 89400) that's easier to find. The difference in height isn't too great.

Here's a large picture with some figures next to each other.
From left to right: L'Arsenal, Preiser 89350, unpainted Preiser (next two figures) Preiser 89400 (next two) and a generic (and not very good) PE figure.

Frank


----------



## jamestreee (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks to EVERYONE who has replied. I appreciate all of the information; it was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## jamestreee (Apr 17, 2010)

*Went with Tamiya*



Daikaiju1 said:


> Tamiya also make a 1/350 injection molded set of crew figures. They look pretty good.


Went with the Tamiya figures. They do look good, and for $13 for 144, that's a decent and doable deal.

Thanks for the suggestion (and for all others' suggestions as well). I'll definitely be getting the photoetch enhancement packs...I just need to find the right angle to sell it to the Missus... ;-)


----------

